# Der optimale Störteich ????



## Teichforum.info (17. Okt. 2003)

Schönen guten Tag, bin neu hier. 
Erst einmal ein großes Lob. Dieses Forum ist absolut Top. 
Ich komme aus der Aquaristik und habe ca. 3 Jahre Diskusbecken betrieben. 
Ich plane für nächstes Jahr einen Teich.   
Da ich ein Stör - Fan bin, möchte ich das natürlich auch in dem zukünftigen Teich wiederspiegeln. 
Gib es vielleicht spezielle Layouts für Störteiche ????
Leider findet man ja für diese Spezies nicht all zu viele Infos. 
Ich plane vorerst mal mit ca. 50 - 60 m³ Wasserinhalt. 
Mir stellt sich auch die Frage, ob man den Stören vielleicht auch eine stärkere Srömung bieten sollte als z.B. einem Koi ???

Ich wäre sehr dankbar dafür, wenn ihr mir vielleicht ein wenig eurer Erfahrungen mitteilen würdet. 

MFG Simon


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Okt. 2003)

Mann seit Ihr aber Fix. 
Alle achtung. Ich werde mal abwarten. Der Jungteichbauer (Tommi ???) 
hat dea ja auch was gemacht. kann ich aber auf den Fotos schlecht erkennen. Mir fehlt da der Blick für´s ganze. 

MFG Simon     8)      :?    

Die smilies sind nur so da


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Okt. 2003)

Hallo Simon,

erstmal ein herzliches Willkommen hier im Forum und das Lob,daß du unseren Mods widergibst.

Einen Extra-Stör-Teich mit optimalsten Bedingungen, da kenn ich nur einen, nämlich die offene See bzw. die Flusszuläufe.

Annähernd gutze Bedingungen zu schaffen, dies versuche ich imo auch, allerdings begrenzt sich das ganze meinerseits auf ca.80-100m³. Dies ist auch nicht optimal, obwohl ich ihn nur bis max. 6 Tieren besetze, sprich jedes Tier hat ca. 13.000 Liter zur Verfügung.

Wenn man den Stören etwas gutes tun will, pachtet man sich einen Weiher ... die allerbeste Lösung ... groß, schlammiger Untergrund, andere Besatzfische drin .... eine weitere Nahrungsquelle für die __ Störe. Klares Wasser, so wie ich es vorhabe, ist nicht unbedingt optimal ...

Allerdinsg werde ich in noch nicht absehbarer Zeit (kommt auf meinen Geldbeutel an) mir einen Teich bauen lassen/selber bauen .... in dem 26 Tiere Platz haben, nämlich alle Störarten dieser Welt ... realisiert/geplant ist dieses Projekt in den nächsten 5-10 Jahren .... denn es wird geschätzt 100.000 Euro verschlingen, um dieses zu realisieren.

Zurück zum Thema .... ich habe viele Teiche gesehen, in denen STöre enthalten waren, allerdings hatte es bisher niemand gemacht, STöre (ausser gewisse Züchter) alleine zu halten. Neben meienr Person kenne ich keine, der so verrückt/süchtig danach ist, STören einen alleinigen Teich zuwidmen, von daher kann ich auch keine Empfehlung dafür geben, wie es optimal aussehen würde, ich kann nur von meinem Neubau reden ....

Infos, was Störe gerne haben, findest du auf meiner Seite (leider meist ohne die praktische Seite, nämlich dem gesehenen von mir .... und ich hab schon einige Teiche mit Stören gesehen)

Was ich für wichtig erachte:

Großes Volumen
Sandiger Untergrund
Teich frei von Pflanzen, die ihm am schwimmen hindern (seerosen etc.)
Kaum andere Fische drin (ausser bei einem Weiher)
Kein Filter/UVC oder sonstige Hilfsmittel, nur natürliche Filtermethoden
Ein Bereich mit einer Strömung

Das sollten die genauen Vorraussetzungen sein, die ein Stör mag.

Bei weiteren Fragen kein Problem .....


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Okt. 2003)

Hallo Tommi, 
danke für Deine Antwort. 
Da hab ich bisher schon mal nicht schlecht geplant. Filtergraben und Strömungspumpe sind beschlossene Sache. 
Mit dem Sand ist mir neu. 
Also __ Störe ganz allein, naja es gibt ja noch genug Nutzfische die in einem Teich die nötige " Putzkolonne" darstellen. Aber eben keine Kois z.B. 
Ich denke die Ansprüche sind zu unterschiedlich. 
Ein Weiher, Du sagst es. Da träum ich auch noch davon, aber erst im März ein Haus gekauft. Da muss man erst mal wieder sparen. 

P.S. Wer mal in Paris ist, sollte unbedingt nach Versai fahren. Die bekannten Schlossteiche sind zwar alles andere als sauber, aber haltet mal den großen zeh rein. Die Kois da haben eine Größenordnung die ich zufor noch nie gesehen habe. 

MFG Simon


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Okt. 2003)

Hallo Simon,

sowas ähnliches habe ich auch vor, allerdings wird/sollte die STrömung durch den Bondeablauf bzw. Einlauf des Wassers geschehen ... JürgenB z.B. probiert es gerade mit einer extra Pumpe (bitte korrigieren,wenn ich was falsches schreibe Jürgen).

Die "Putzkolonne" iss schon wichtig, allerdings durch die Anzahl der Pflanzen ausserhalb des Teiches, die Pflanzenfilter und des Filtergrabens hoffe ich,daß es so auch funzt.

Die Weiher/Schlossweiher von Versailles kenne ich persönlich, aber wäre ned so mein Ding , da tummelt sich echt alles .... ob Koi drin sind weiss ich ned .... allerdings ziemlich große Brocken an Fischen ....


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Okt. 2003)

Hallo Tommi, 
ja klar, in Versai ist halt ´ne menge Beton zu sehen. Aber die Maße sind doch recht net. 

Mit dem Bodenablauf sollte das aber vom Einbau her kein Problem darstellen. Da das Grundstück Hanglage hat muss ich eh etwas aufschütten. Daher wollte ich gleich einen kleinen Technikschacht mit in die Stützmauer einbauen. 

Aber wie funktioniert das mit dem Bodensand???

MFG Simon 

Schönen abend noch, ich log mich jetzt raus. Muss noch weg.


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Okt. 2003)

Hallo Simon,

die meisten Teiche, die nur __ Störe enthalten, sidn aus beton, nur meiner ned    ... hänge mal wieder eigenen Ideen hinterher .....

Ich musste auch mächtig aufschütten in meinem kleinen Garten, genau 1,20m war der höchste Punkt, den ich zu bewältigen hatte, allerdinsg habe ich keine Mauer gemauert ..... sondern eine recht breiten Wall aufgeschüttet ....

Näheres guckst du hier:

http://www.tommis-page.de/teichtagebuch.htm

Dort kannst du aktuell erfahren (zumindest von den letzten Wochen ), was passiert iss ....

Axo, ned unbedingt reiner Sand werde/bin ich am verlegen, sondern eien Schicht Verlegesand + Kies (Körnung 2 mmm als Untergrund, bzw. erste Schicht, den Sand darüber ) ... denn Störe suhlen sich gerne im Sand oder Schlamm.

Als Bodenablauf benutze ich das System "Staubsauger" von Robbi und JürgenB ..... also kein reiner Bodenablauf wie in den meisten Teichen üblich , sondern einen, der zwar in Schwerkraft  funzt, allerdings 50cm über dem Boden ist ....


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Okt. 2003)

Jungteichbauer schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdinsg werde ich in noch nicht absehbarer Zeit (kommt auf meinen Geldbeutel an) mir einen Teich bauen lassen/selber bauen .... in dem 26 Tiere Platz haben, nämlich alle Störarten dieser Welt ... realisiert/geplant ist dieses Projekt in den nächsten 5-10 Jahren .... denn es wird geschätzt 100.000 Euro verschlingen, um dieses zu realisieren.



Hallo Tommi,
gibt es da nicht auch welche,die bis 4-5Meter lang werden?
Da müsstest du ja dsein Gesaamtes Grundstück fluten,oder?


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Okt. 2003)

Hallo Steeev,

der ganz Große wird sicher ned auf mein Grundstück passen


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Okt. 2003)

Ich dachte schon,sonst muss deine Freundin bald mit Taucheranzug in den Garten um sich zu sonnen...
Ein Vorteil wäre,mann brauch kein Unkraut mehr zupfen..
und das Wasser ist auch stabiler!!!


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Okt. 2003)

Hallo Tommi, 
danke für die Hinweise, werde mir diese merken. Leider funktionieren nicht alle Bilder auf dem link. 

MFG Simon


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Okt. 2003)

*...*

Hallo Simon,

habe ich gestern auch gemerkt und werde dies nächste Woche ändern .... gleich siehste ein paar aktuelle Pics ...


----------

